# Do You Drink Coffee



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

discuss


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

no


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

there was suppose to be a poll that said:
1. Coffee
2. Decaf Coffee
3. Espresso
4. Tea
5. Red bull or energy drink
6. No

but it didnt work


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

6


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Never liked coffee, cappacino, double double triple triple quadruple pinto expresso triple double, or whatever its called.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Tea, and lots of it


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

swampassj said:


> there was suppose to be a poll that said:
> 1. Coffee
> 2. Decaf Coffee
> 3. Espresso
> ...


12

That is 6x2


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, and then I piss all afternoon.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

72oz of kona coffee each morning.

"Mmmm! Goddamn, Jimmie! This is some serious gourmet sh*t! Usually, me and Vince would be happy with some freeze-dried Taster's Choice right, but he springs this serious GOURMET sh*t on us! What flavor is this?

I don't need you to tell me how f*cking good my coffee is, okay? I'm the one who buys it. I know how good it is. When Bonnie goes shopping she buys sh*t. I buy the gourmet expensive stuff because when I drink it I want to taste it. But you know what's on my mind right now? It AIN'T the coffee in my kitchen, it's the dead #REMOVED# in my garage."

best movie ever.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

it makes me poop, not pee

yeah kona blend is pretty good


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

This thread sucks swampass


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

pulp fiction


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

you dont use any caffiene RNR?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not in the morning...barely at all anymore and if I do it's green tea for antioxidant qualities!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

how do you wake up and stay up late


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Meth


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Straight crystal methamphetamine.....and white cross ephedrine....real men get psychosis



Danny Tanner said:


> Meth


f*cker you beat me to the punch


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Meth Meth Meth Meth... what ever happened to good ole fashioned crack? Too dirty these days?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

^Gummy bears and milk.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Smoke said:


> Meth Meth Meth Meth... what ever happened to good ole fashioned crack? Too dirty these days?


It plays with your head too much off the get go and can't get nothing done..cept smoke more crack


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Meth Meth Meth Meth... what ever happened to good ole fashioned crack? Too dirty these days?


It plays with your head too much off the get go and can't get nothing done..cept smoke more crack
[/quote]

Yeah wouldn't want to end up like Sheen


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well maybe...but probably too high of a stretch for me


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Some of my best ideas in my brain have been unlocked by the key that is meth. Like for example we are now in the process of ductaping a flashlight to the roof of my living room in my trailer. By doing this I can now have light when the big yellow thing in the sky goes away.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^Explains everything!^


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Some of my best ideas in my brain have been unlocked by the key that is meth. Like for example we are now in the process of ductaping a flashlight to the roof of my living room in my trailer. By doing this I can now have light when the big yellow thing in the sky goes away.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Danny Tanner said:


> Some of my best ideas in my brain have been unlocked by the key that is meth. Like for example we are now in the process of ductaping a flashlight to the roof of my living room in my trailer. By doing this I can now have light when the big yellow thing in the sky goes away.











Meth truely is the mankinds greatest invention.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Some of my best ideas in my brain have been unlocked by the key that is meth. Like for example we are now in the process of ductaping a flashlight to the roof of my living room in my trailer. By doing this I can now have light when the big yellow thing in the sky goes away.











Meth truely is the mankinds greatest invention.
[/quote]

Yeah, next to GHB


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm a tea man myself.... Love tea with milk.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

sadboy said:


> I'm a tea man myself.... Love tea with milk.


Same here


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

coffee. 6am, 9am, 12pm...done.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> coffee. 6am, 9am, 12pm...done.


Do you nurse the 6am to 9am or drink fast and wait/dilute with water till 9am? What's you're brand and flavor?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i drink a cup of coffee most mornings. depends on when i wake up.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

6am I chug. I've had kona from allegro that I liked, but their blue mountain is pretty delicious for 1/4th the price. I do light roast anything, and grind the beans at home...at 9am I'm on the road, so it's either starbucks or dunkin donuts large iced, cream no sugar. 12pm is a small or medium newmans own or green mtn, whatever I feel like putting in the kerueg at work. Generally dark roast.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I'm a tea man myself.... Love tea with milk.


Same here
[/quote]

x3.
I don't drink coffee, never have.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Every morning. Black and thick enough to stand a spoon in..Grind my own..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

got a nantucket blend right now...medium roast...not bad for 50 cents.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

the good o' H2O


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Coffee with a little cream and sugar!!!...







...2 cups in the morning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Green Tea . .


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Either a double double from Tims or stove perculated Tims at home


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I NEVER used to drink coffee.. I used to be fine with maybe an energy drink here or there. Now, nothing makes me feel more awake in the morning besides a good cup! I don't know if it is I am getting older or I have less energy, but I can't work and go to school and be fine on the usual 5 hours of sleep I get each night..


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've learned to limit myself to 2-3 cups a day (and never after noon) so I can sleep at night.







Love the stuff. Even buy my beans whole from the grocery store and grind them fresh myself every morning. Once you've had fresh Foldgers tastes like liquid sh*t.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a Tims Mocha this morning and I blame this thread.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

For the mornings I buy Starbucks House Blend and do about 20 oz. For dinner and after, I buy raw beans and roast them to the second crack, cool them. grind them and brew up a pot in an stove top percolator. Right now, I'm doing a fair trade Jamaican non-Blue Mountain.

I like my coffee like my women, real hot and kind of bitter.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Bawb2u said:


> For the mornings I buy Starbucks House Blend and do about 20 oz. For dinner and after, I buy raw beans and roast them to the second crack, cool them. grind them and brew up a pot in an stove top percolator. Right now, I'm doing a fair trade Jamaican non-Blue Mountain.
> 
> I like my coffee like my women, real hot and kind of bitter.


You would like both my woman and the coffee she makes then


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

The beans- Torrefazione Settebello

The machine- Jura-Capresso Ena-4


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

and to think people were hating on this thread


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Medium hazelnut coffe, milk, no sugar, 1 scoop of syntha-6 protein powder, mixed.

Bangin.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

too bad it's so damn late...with how crazy today has been, i could do a double espresso right about now.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

r1dermon said:


> too bad it's so damn late...with how crazy today has been, i could do a double espresso right about now.


R1,
Being a coffee drinker myself, you know there is nothing better than a cup of coffee after a good dinner in the evening!..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

true, but i have a long day tomorrow...and im nursing a sierra nevada right now. i had one of the most potent mai tai's at dinner tonight. lol. gonna have to go to that place again.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> true, but i have a long day tomorrow...and im nursing a *sierra nevada* right now. i had one of the most potent mai tai's at dinner tonight. lol. gonna have to go to that place again.


Working on Chimay blue and I love mai tai's we have a restaurant that will only serve you two XXX mai tai's per night add in the bourbon ribeye greatness.

Ground up some Colibri Azul (nicaragua) a mild taste but huge aromatics.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

No tea, coffee or energy drinks


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

10pointers said:


> You would like both my woman and the coffee she makes then


Interesting. While I'm intrigued by her evident low self esteem and poor taste in men, I'm put off by her bad judgment in sleeping with you, so I guess we'll have to go with a tie breaker.

Can she make a decent sandwich?
















j/k


----------



## Vince302 (Sep 8, 2008)

Since I watch an investigation video on redbull I stop drinking this sh*t and now stick to coffee!

Do you think their is something bad in coffee other than the addicting factor?

Before going to work I usualy drink 1-2 cups at home , 1 in the car and 2-3 time a week a tim vanilla at the shop when my boss feel happy









i drink little less in summer since its already hot ...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

coffee is the most consumed drink in the entire world behind water...water was something like 7 billion glasses a day, and coffee was just under 3 billion. energy drinks are a fad. coffee is the real deal. has always been a natural caffein source, will always be that way.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I do. Now that roll up the rim is over back to my coffee maker. I hate my current coffee maker that takes those K Cups. it produces luke warm coffee unless i put in hot water first. Pfft. Looking to buy the more pricey model


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> coffee is the most consumed drink in the entire world behind water...water was something like 7 billion glasses a day, and coffee was just under 3 billion. energy drinks are a fad. coffee is the real deal. has always been a natural caffein source, will always be that way.


Hows that work cause coffee is made with water. It just has coffee mixed in it.

One large D&D coffee every morning. I used to drink a 12 serving coffee pots worth everyday.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

im pretty sure anything you drink is going to have water in it...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ice coffees at the local coffee shop aren't too bad either!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i drink coffee if its brewed and available at work but will never seek it out. im not a huge fan and the after taste it gives me is nasty. id rather have an energy drink


----------

